# congratulations to one of our members!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ian aka sweetride for getting TOTM on reef central. well deserved!

http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/152-tank-of-the-month

congrats buddy!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that's the big time !
Congrats to him 
Thanks for posting !!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

great accomplishment ian!
awesome tank and photos!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is the cleanest i've ever seen that tank! 
Congrats Ian, I've always said your tank is super sexy


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

More than well deserved, congrats Ian


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wait to go Ian, beautiful tank. Great Job, congrats.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats, well deserved!!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Well done Ian and congrats !!

Having seen the setup first hand I can honestly say your tank is something I aspire to achieve one day.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Congratulations. What an achievement!
-


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulation Ian!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW! somebody let the cat out of the bag! 

Thanks Jason! and thank you everyone for the kind words!!!!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Very inspiring display and your hard work shows through. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy, congrats Ian!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations Ian!
I'd seen the new TOTM earlier today, and didn't even recognize it, it's grown out so much! What great accolades - well done!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Congrats Ian!

What makes it even more impressive is the simplicity of the system and how you run it. 

Love it.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous tank! Congrats!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That Display and setup is....one "Sweet Ride". Well deserved. Congratulations.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats ian!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh snappppp remember these days Ian? LMAO


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

très cool! 

Keep it up Ian!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks again folks!!! 

Jason so u've located my blue rice car! lol! good old sherway days!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sweet ride said:


> Thanks again folks!!!
> 
> Jason so u've located my blue rice car! lol! good old sherway days!


well i had the green rice car


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

congrats man. awesome work! I hadn't checked your thread in a while.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

congratulations! sweet tank


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrtasssss your reef looks beautiful!!!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> well i had the green rice car


_jason - one of this days we need an updated pics of our rice cars!!!!!
_



Bayinaung said:


> congrats man. awesome work! I hadn't checked your thread in a while.





Patwa said:


> congratulations! sweet tank


_Bayinaung & Patwa - thanks you!_



explor3r said:


> Congrtasssss your reef looks beautiful!!!


_Alex - Thanks man! _


----------

